# EVGA stellt X58 FTW3 vor



## D!str(+)yer (24. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EVGA stellt das FTW3 Mainboard mit X58/ICH10R vor. Viel neues gibt es nicht. Basierend auf dem normal X58 SLI wurde lediglich USB 3.0 und SATA 3 via Zusatzcontroller verwirklicht.
 Das Board layout und die Kühlkörper scheinen auch leicht ab zu weichen.

Wie alle Boards mit Zusatzcontroller hat das FTW3 2x USB 3.0 und 2x SATA 3.

Weitere Specs sind wenig Spektakulär und eher normal für Sockel 1366.

Quelle 


*Eigene Bemerkung*
FTW steht für For the Win und bei Grafikkarten für besonders hohen Takt oder bei P55 Boards für besonders viel Ausstattung (NF200 etc.), womit hat dieses Board den Platz in der FTW Serie verdient ​


----------



## xTc (24. Mai 2010)

Schade, hätte mir es wohl gern geholt. Allerdings finde ich den Kühlkörper auf der Northbridge etwas zu hoch. 

Da werd ich bei Luftkühler-Tests doch wohl Probleme bekommen...


MFG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Mai 2010)

Der Kühlkörper geht aber schräg hoch. Ich denke nicht das du da Probleme hättest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem komisch, dass man derartige Kühlkörper einsetzt.


----------



## xTc (24. Mai 2010)

@ D!str(+)yer: ich zweifel, ob ich da einen Armageddon verbaut bekomme. 


MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Hol es dir und mach ein Review.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Mai 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> @ D!str(+)yer: ich zweifel, ob ich da einen Armageddon verbaut bekomme.
> 
> 
> MFG




Das könnte wirklich eng werden


----------



## NCphalon (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn ma nach den Kühlern gehn würde scheinen die meisten Highendchipsätze ne TDP von über 80W zu haben^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Mai 2010)

Was ich komisch finde das es 2 Versionen von dem board gibt.
Die eine Version ist ca. 20$ teurer.
Aber eigentlich sind keine unterschiede erkennbar.
Meiner meinung nach genau das gleiche Board.
Das einzige ist das das eine Board 2 das andere 3 Jahre Garantie hat.


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Mai 2010)

Das Board sieht aber, bis auf den Kühler ,sehr nach dem X58 SLI LE aus, nur dass es da bei dem hier IDE samt SATA3 und USB3 gibt [Edit, außerdem hat das hier nur 3 PCIe Slots, aber mehr Phasen für die Spannungsversorgung...]...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Mai 2010)

Abgesehen von den Farben, Kühlkörpern und USB/SATA 3 entspricht es eben dem EVGA X58 SLI, das normale, non LE, non Classified....


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Mai 2010)

Oh, ja, jetzt seh' ich es auch 
Naja, ich seh' keinen Grund mir ein neues Board zu kaufen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

Schatz aus wie bei der allen NV Bords von denn nur in schwarz halt...^^
Naja das ding wird eh wieder mal eine stück Teuer werde da ja USB3 und Sata 3 da ist also uminertesant !


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Mai 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Farben, Kühlkörpern und USB/SATA 3 entspricht es eben dem EVGA X58 SLI, das normale, non LE, non Classified....



Jetzt wird mir einiges klar.
Soweit ich weiss hat EVGA schonmal eine neue Revision des x58 Sli angekündigt.
Das wird jetzt vermutlich der besagte nachfolger sein.


----------



## Low (24. Mai 2010)

Das Board sieht echt geil aus. EVGA hat einfach Style.


----------



## Explosiv (24. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Was ich komisch finde das es 2 Versionen von dem board gibt.
> Die eine Version ist ca. 20$ teurer.
> Aber eigentlich sind keine unterschiede erkennbar.
> Meiner meinung nach genau das gleiche Board.
> Das einzige ist das *das eine Board 2 das andere 3 Jahre *Garantie hat.



Die Frage hast Du Dir doch selbst beantwortet ^^ .

@Topic, der Chipsatz-Kühler geht ja mal gar nicht, gerade bei so einem Board, sollte den Herstellern doch eigentlich klar sein, dass man damit übertaktet und auch dementsprechend große Kühler verwenden möchte. Absolutes Fail.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## SmileMonster (24. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes MB und auf die schräge von der NB kann man bestimmt gut nen H2O Kühler raufknall. Wenns so gut ist wie es Aussieht läst es mich schon wieder mit meinem Rechenknecht unzufrieden sein.  Danke für die News.
MfG Smile


----------



## enterthephil (25. Mai 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Schatz aus wie bei der allen NV Bords von denn nur in schwarz halt...^^
> Naja das ding wird eh wieder mal eine stück Teuer werde da ja USB3 und Sata 3 da ist also uminertesant !



 Liest du dir überhaupt mal durch was du schreibst?
BTT: MMN ein Board das überflüssig ist.


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. Mai 2010)

Das Layout sieht nicht schlecht aus nur der Northbridge ist viel zuhoch das kann man besser lösen. Ich habe noch im Kopf, dass das X58 SLI kein so gutes x58 Board oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## hase (25. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällt nicht, dass der PCIe x1 unter dem 1ten PCIe x16 ist. So kann man keine PCIe-Soundkarte stecken und trotzdem 2x PCIe x16 für zwei Grakas nutzen. Das ist beim CF einfach besser gelöst.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Mai 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das Layout sieht nicht schlecht aus nur der Northbridge ist viel zuhoch das kann man besser lösen. Ich habe noch im Kopf, dass das X58 SLI kein so gutes x58 Board oder irre ich mich da?




Da hast du schon recht. Das war zwar ein recht solides Board, aber nicht gerade Herausragend, deswegen kennen das auch die wenigsten ^^


----------



## Dancop (25. Mai 2010)

Verdammt...FTW???
FTW for what?
Keine digitalen Spawas like my Classified!
Kein NF200
Keine Bluwtooth OC-Möglicjkeiten wie beim RIIIE!
Das Board hat den Namen nicht verdient!

Eher FE (Fatal Error)...wobei es sicherlich kein schlechtes Board sein wird, nur warum FTW?


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Mai 2010)

Dancop schrieb:


> nur warum FTW?



Weil EVGA einen namen brauchte.
Und das FTW ist noch von der P55 Serie bekannt.
Oder sollten sie das board jetzt WTF nennen?


----------



## Dancop (25. Mai 2010)

Hast Du Dich mal damit beschäftigt, was FTW sonst immer bedeutete???
Schau Dir mal die Grakas und die Boards an, die den Namen FTW trugen!
Und was meinst Du mit 





> FTW ist *noch *von der P55 Serie bekannt


 Die P55er Chipsätze sind jünger als die X58er! 
Des Weiteren sollte ein jeder, der sich etwas mit EVGA beschäftigt, wissen, was FTW bedeutet...zumindest bisher...ab nun ist es nur noch ein Markenname, der nichts weiter bedeutet, außer TEUER!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (25. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Weil EVGA einen namen brauchte.
> Und das FTW ist noch von der P55 Serie bekannt.
> Oder sollten sie das board jetzt WTF nennen?



ja das wäre mal ne einprägsame namensgebung
EVGA X58 WTF³


----------



## tigra456 (25. Mai 2010)

Also ich war damals vielleicht etwas voreilig, als ich mir das Classified (das ohne NF 200) geholt habe. Mein Ziel war ein auf CPU_OC ausgelegtes Board, das mir sicherstellt, das mein Core I7 noch eine Weile für ausreichend Leistung hat.

Mein Letztes davor, ein ASROCK und mein AMD X2 5000+ waren da echter Müll dagegen. 

SATA 6G und USB 3.0 sind aber Dinge, die mir Sinnvoll erscheinen.

Zumal ich zugeben muss, dass damals über 400 Euro für das Board ein echt knackiger Preis waren. 
Bislang hab ich "nur" auf 2,9 GHZ hochgezogen und nicht alle Features genutzt. (Werd einige nie brauchen)

Ob das einen Wechsel lohnt, ist die Frage


----------



## Dancop (25. Mai 2010)

Vom Classified???
Das immer noch beste Board für den X58???
NIEMALS!
Ich habe meinen W3520 (analog zum i7 920) Primestable auf 4,6GHz und mit fast 4,8 GHz gebencht!
Das schaffst Du mit so einem Board, wie es das FTW zu sein scheint nie!


----------



## P@tC@sh (26. Mai 2010)

@tigra456:

Nichts gegen dich ,oder lache dich aus(das meine ich auch so)aber du hast eins von *denen* X58 OC-Boards und haust den Prozessor nicht einmal über 3 GHz,hei hei hei ,du bist aber auch einer.Natürlich jedem das seine,neben den Vorzügen des Classified,sieht es natürlich auch noch arschgeil aus.Wie gesagt nimm es nicht persönlich,aber 

Zum Thema:

Finde es lohnt sich nicht jetzt extra ein Board zu kaufen nur weil es  USB3.0 und SATA 3 hat,ausser vielleicht für Leute, die SSD`s mit SandForce SF-1200 im RAID betreiben etc..Ja gut USB 2.0 ist schon lahm,kann man aber noch verschmerzen.Besitze selber ein P55 und manchmal juckts mich auch ein ansprechendes X58 zu kaufen,macht aber kein Sinn, ausserdem habe ich noch ein gutes P45.Ich warte auf den neuen Chipsatz X68 mit entsprechender SouthBridge und die Dinge dann ohne Zusatzchip/controller integriert sind.

Patrick


----------



## tigra456 (26. Mai 2010)

War auch mein Ziel damals beim Kauf des Boards, eines zu bekommen, dass viel Potential nach oben hat.

Ich bin noch dabei mich mit tieferem OC-Wissen zu befassen, bevor ich weiter nach oben gehe.

Habe mit nur die Frage gestellt als wie gut man das FTW3 einsortieren muss, wenn die USB/SATA Geschichten schon drin hat.

Rein vom Preis her, muss es schon wesentlich schlechter sein.


----------



## P@tC@sh (26. Mai 2010)

@tigra456:

Dann viel Spass mit der Hardware und dem Wissen aneignen.
Gehöre zwar zur C64 Generation,1988 war ich 15(dann PS1+2,X-Box),mit PC`s befasse ich mich aber auch erst seit 2 Jahre intensiv.

Zum Thema:

Ich denke bevor so ein Produkt auf den Markt kommt,bzgl.Northbridge+Prozessorkühler,werden gewisse Kühler auch vorher ausprobiert ob es Komplikationen gibt.Evtl. passen gewisse Kühler nur 90° gedreht kann ich mir vorstellen.
Wäre ja ein Gau ,dass ein  Board failt ,weil keine Turmkühler draufpassen.

So,bin draussen


----------

